# Nazi zombie party raid!



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

So a friend of mine Lewis told me about a week ago that his girlfriends nephew is having an army themed birthday party. Everything is gonna be camo and people are gonna dress up etc. He's turning 7 and apparently he likes this game called Nazi Zombies (It's a free game that becomes unlocked when you play Call of Duty - World at War) so my friend Lewis suggested that a few of us dress up as these Nazi Zombies and get there halfway through the party and scare him. He asked if I could do the makeup and I obviously got uber excited :googly: and tested out the makeup I'm gonna do for myself and my fellow nazi zombie friends  So about half an hour and some paper mache to the face later, this is what came out


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow those teeth look cool! Great job as always Master-Macabre!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your layering looks very good. Don't forget to do the neck and other visible skin areas. 
Very nicely done. Take pics of the others.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Nicely Done!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

7 did you say? You might want to include some diapers in your gift for them. I think they will be quiet surprised.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Another well done design, man. Creepy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Those kids are going to pee their pants. I wish I could be there to see it. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

scareme said:


> Wow! Those kids are going to pee their pants. I wish I could be there to see it. Does that make me a bad person?


Not unless it makes me a bad person too, scareme...cause I was thinking the same thing. *wg*

Dang, MM, need to steal you to do make-up for me this year! *snicker*:zombie:


----------

